# HELP! NEED ADVICE ON MATTS...



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

I think Buddy (10 mos.) has been blowing coat for the last month or so. He has had one puppy cut because he was getting matted easily out of the blue. I was always able to comb them out so that before I took him to the groomer's, she was able to do a good cut. Now he is matting again but these mats are impossible to get out--they've clumped up tight and close to his skin. I've tried everything to loosen them. I figure I'll take him in for another puppy cut, but I am wondering if I should cut the matts out before I take him in so they don't tell me they had to shave him because of the matts. I do not want Buddy to look like a little shaved rat. 

I gave him a bath and did the float thing with the shampoo and conditioner--I did get some of the smaller matts loosened & combed out, but the others are like little soft cowpatties--very tight matts. He's got a pretty nice coat on the top of his body, and his head and neck are OK, but his legs and rounding the underbelly have some pretty good matts. I'm just about ready to cut them off now because it seems hopeless. 

Any good advice will be most appreciated! 

Rose


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going through the same thing now with Bailey and it's horrible. The only thing I can recommend, if you have the patience for it, is to relax with him and very slowly, from the outside in, start to work the matts out a tiny bit at a time. I have done it but it's torturously slow going and you both need a lot of patience for it.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Rose, sorry you're going through this. The BC phase stinks! I could not get though it without an extreme puppy cut. He just got so upset while I worked on the matts so I caved in and cut it. I never had him shaved like a rat, but once it was cut really short, it was much easier to loosen some of the matts that were close to the skin. Good luck.Gina


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You can cut them out if they are that tightly matted. You can also take a small scissor (I like to use a little cuticle scissor). Cut throught the mat, going From the bottom to the top. Breaking them up this way allows you to get a comb through them a little easier. Some people have said that baby putting powder on the mat and rubbing it in helps glide the comb through better. 

It takes a lot of work, but do a little at a time. When Kodi was matting the 2nd time, I had 3 sessions that lasted at least an hour each to get all the mats out.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Geri is 100% right!!!! It takes a LOT of patience and working slow and easy to get them out....but it can be done!! For me, it's was working a section at a time several times during the day.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

The BC is hard for both dog and owner. My general advice is to not give in...a a little every day and keep the coat clean. One day, the whol blowing have just blown ower 
Here is a thred on the topic with good advice.
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=38&highlight=matts


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with Geri and Dale. Try working it a bit, then stop and resume a little later. I do snip out the tight, close mats that are mission impossible. You can't tell anything was cut out. Don't be nervous-that was my biggest mistake and Pixie was picking up on it. At this stage pretty much be resigned to the fact that you need to do a thorough grooming twice a day, at least I did. Thankfully her coat has shed much of the puppy coat and is much easier now-so there is light at the end of the tunnel. Hang in there.

P.S. A Buttercomb is expensive, but I really love it and it helps get those knots.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If the mats are as tight as it sounds and you are willing to get a puppy cut, spare you and your pup and go with Michele's method. Just slice the mats from the direction of the skin to the end of the hair (or where the ends should be  ) in a couple of the thicker, tighter areas and then attempt to comb them out. You can also rub in cornstarch to ease in combing.

You are right - most groomers will only opt to shave a dog with those types of mats.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Also, I cut out any mats in the "arm pits" and on the belly. It is just too painful for them. Kodi will never let out a peep when I'm grooming him, but Shelby will whine and growl if I get near her feet. It seems the worst place for her to have mats is on her legs.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree with Michelle and Kimberly... I split the mats with a scissors working from the bottom to the top and then comb them out. I also cut the hair really short in Daisy's armpits and she mats so easily there.

If a mat is totally impossible - I cut it out rather than torture her by continuing to pick at it. 

I really believe Daisy understands I'm trying to help her as she is very patient and stays in a good position....except when I'm trimming her feet! I think the clippers tickle her toes! LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR ALL THE ADVICE! I'LL WORK ON THEM FIRST A LITTLE EACH EVENING (AND TRY THE CORNSTARCH) AND THEN I WILL SCHEDULE THE GROOMER. I'M SURPRISED AT HOW QUICKLY THE LAST PUPPY CUT GREW OUT, SO I KNOW IT WILL ALL END UP FINE. THE POOR GUY IS ACTUALLY TRYING TO GET BETTER ABOUT ENDURING WHAT I'M DOING TO HIM, BUT HE CAN ONLY TAKE SO MUCH.

I LOVE THE HAVANESE FORUM AND ALL MY HAVANESE LOVER FRIENDS. I AM SO GLAD I FOUND THIS SITE AND I FEEL LIKE I AM GETTING TO KNOW YOU ALL (BUT I AM GETTING ADDICTED!).

THANKS SO MUCH.

Rose


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is what Kodi looked like the first time he BC, after he had to be shaved down.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I also recommend to keep a bowl of 'tiny' treats to give every time they get to the "enough" stage.


----------

